# My S12 Silvia!



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

This is my 1986 (S12) Silvia/200SX 
Bayside Blue Metallic
SR20DE, full exhaust
16" Volk Racing CE28N rims
ADVAN TNR/045 215/45/ZR16 tires


















Interior









New Tires!!!









Another exterior shot









Engine: SR20DE (S13 Q's spec)


----------



## rinrin (Mar 21, 2003)

nice car, pare!


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

That s12 is lookin alot better man, great job. Hows the interior coming along?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

It's next on the agenda!


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Pic aint working :|

X


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Broken link i guess


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

What all you going to do to get the insides right again? Strip it out and put in bucket seats and clean up the dash some?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Pics aint workin man...

anyway,i saw it personally a few days ago,it looked better than before ...a huge transformation indeed.:thumbup:

But the interior needs some reworking Ken.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Hawkon said:


> Pic aint working :|
> 
> X


 :showpics:


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

IT's back up


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

LethalAudio said:


> What all you going to do to get the insides right again? Strip it out and put in bucket seats and clean up the dash some?


Yeah that's just what i'm gonna do!


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

I like the new color, ken. What are your plans for the interior?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm either gonna fully restore the orginal colors or i might go black leather. New plans for the engine, i might get a JDM S15 SR20DET into it! i have a few contacts that can get me one!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Would you mind posting pics of the engine bay and the interior? I'd like to see more of this car. Also, am I right if I assume that you swapped in an SR20DE into your S12? Being that you're in the Phillipines, I don't know what specs the S12 had in your region.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

I bought the car with the SR20DE in it already (S13 Q's spec) the car was imported into the country by the first owner. I'll get more pix up when i have the time. Specs right now are: 165 hp (est) that's about all i can tell you since dyno testing is kinda pricey here.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm, I think id stay away from leather. I dont know if itd fit in with the looks of the car. Racing seats would look better I think, maybe red or black or a combo of both. Leather gets too hot or too cold and it sticks and breaks and cracks over time. Cloth is a little easier to maintain.
Have you considered puttin in a rollcage yet?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

maybe, but then again it's just for show.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

S12ken said:


> maybe, but then again it's just for show.


Just for show eh?I dont think so...


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Were you going try and find a leather racing seat or just a regular leather seat?
Man, I have a 95 Sable power leather seat for my desk chair. Its nice, but if it gets cold...man, it takes forever to heat back up, even inside my house, cloth is a little more forgiving, have you ever sat in a leather seat left in the blazing heat? Yea man, they look good, but theyll stick to you on a hot day, they get wicked hot in summer and they take forever to warm up in winter. Think about it before you go buying a leather one.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

i hear ya! especially down here in the months of march - june, es very hot down here! and i've got no tint o boot! anyways thanks for the input!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

UPDATE:









nothin really new here....









new exhaust work, 2 2/3" pipes now, plenty noisy too, good grunt, hauls ass like theres no tomorrow.


----------

